# Auber PID fixing problem



## Blaven (Mar 24, 2019)

I recently gave my son an almost new Silvia which I had modified with an even newer Auberins PID.

he reports that the 3M double sided tape holding the one to the other has somehow become denatured such that the 'sponge' sandwich element has parted company with the two adhesive strips on either side. In other words the PID box is hanging loose with the adhesive strips still stuck on the Silvia, and on the upper aspect of the Auberins box.

i installed the PID myself with an almost obsessive regard to detail and care. The wee box was rock firm when I gave it to him

Anyone heard of this happening before? Any ideas? I think he's doing something wrong put can't put my finger on it. We are Not near neighbours so I can't pop round.


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

I recently installed an Auber kit on my Silvia and must say the entire kit was nicely thought out/made ready to go. The double sided tape included is OK, but not my favorite. I installed mine in the Auber recommended spot, but after just 1 day of use thought that area got a bit warm and didn't like the controller that close to the group. I installed it on the right side panel where things are MUCH cooler. Getting the 1 day old 3M tape off was ridiculous as that stuff peels and peels in layers. Had to dab alcohol on it, rub some, etc. I put it back on with this https://www.gorillatough.com/product/tough-and-clear-mounting-tape/ as it's MUCH better than the 3M foam type double sided tape. The Gorilla stuff is much stronger and will peel off in one piece if need be, not 100 pieces like other garbage.


----------



## Blaven (Mar 24, 2019)

Just noticed your reply. Many thanks. Will go Gorilla if needs be!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2020)

this webpage helped me so I may help others with my solution:

I bought 2mm thick Double sided tape for smoke detectors on e bay, it resist 80'C permanently and 150' in peak.

Tags for googling people like me:

double sided adhesive Tape for the auber pid for Rancilio Silvia

hehe thanks


----------

